# Forum More Stuff Oops!  hi rise

## toooldforthis

Melbourne's high-rise nightmares taking a tall toll on residents and investors 
plenty of scary stuff in this article.

----------


## Bros

I like the window sealing.

----------


## OBBob

At least they tried to fix it ... eek.

----------


## johnc

More common than many realise, tiny apartments poorly built is a modern feature, you have to wonder to what extent the privatisation of building inspectors has lead to this. In Melbourne councils are very limited in their ability to knock back some of these new builds. You can shove up anything you like through the approvals process, next to a place we have in the city there is a new block of units in which they have used internal plaster sheet on an exterior wall WTF plus you couldn't swing a cat in the place without taking out the walls. What do you expect when the inspector is engaged by and paid by the builder/developer, there is a conflict of interest and it shouldn't be the way it is.

----------


## phild01

Builders with no moral obligation and pride in what they do just creates another reason for burdensome over-regulation.
  How can builders be stopped using the 'gone bust' out of jail option! A jail term should get them thinking.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

See... this is what happens when Keith isn't keeping an eye on things

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> At least they tried to fix it ... eek.

   
is that the slime from Ghostbusters?   :Shock:

----------


## Spottiswoode

I can imagine the developers of hi-rise apartments are using the cheapest tradies they can find to throw everything up as quick as possible. That is only going to lead to shortcuts.

----------


## sol381

Lots of overseas workers coming in unlicenced and working under 1 guy who is licenced and calling them labourers. I do some work for a company who just finished a multi story complex at south brisbane. Its only been finished a few months and my plumber has been asked to go out and fix countless leaking toilets..Not much accountability in large commercial construction..Us small guys cop it tho.

----------


## METRIX

Gotta love self regulation, the big boys don't answer to anyone, they are left to do the right thing, Yeah Right. 
Sydney has some shoddy building's, but Melbourne has a lot more.

----------


## toooldforthis

Not just hi rise Leaking buildings, mould and court battles: The dark side of the apartment boom - RN - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)   

> "We are of the opinion at that the moment that our industry is in crisis ... there is no doubt that the next 10, 20 years is going to see such a decline in the integrity of the building industry that it won't be funny."
> He said he decided to stop building apartments, because developers did not offer him enough money to do a proper job.
> "Up until about September last year we've knocked back 17 apartment buildings," he said. "And that's just one little builder here in Melbourne."

----------

